# how do you calculate your cycle...



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

short thread im sure...

how do you count how long your cycle is?
Do you count from start of period to begining of next? or from end of period to begining or next or from ....well you get the idea?

Where do I start counting and where do I stop? I have no idea how long my cycle is! lol

also ...I dont think I ovulated my last cycle...but I think the two cycles before that I ovulated twice in one go (which I know is rare but can happen)...So can you also just not ovulate? lol


----------



## ItalianWishes (Nov 25, 2007)

You would count the first day of your period as CD1 and count upwards until the first day of your next period. Then start again with CD1. As for the ovulating, I have no idea. Sorry i couldn't help with that one!


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItalianWishes* 
You would count the first day of your period as CD1 and count upwards until the first day of your next period. Then start again with CD1. As for the ovulating, I have no idea. Sorry i couldn't help with that one!









Agreed and yes, you can not ovulate or ovulate multiple times per cycle. The easiest way to determine this, IMO, is to use ovulation predictor kits. Of course you can chart too but that has more of a learning curve and is a longer process to determine a pattern.


----------



## ItyBty (Jan 3, 2006)

Yup - CD1 is the first day of your full-flow period, not spotting, but actual flow.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbjmama* 
Agreed and yes, you can not ovulate or ovulate multiple times per cycle. The easiest way to determine this, IMO, is to use ovulation predictor kits. Of course you can chart too but that has more of a learning curve and is a longer process to determine a pattern.

you can ovulate more than once. that's how fraternal twins are conceived. But you aren't going to ovulate more than a few days apart - release of multiple eggs happens with in a max of 48 hrs of each other

and OP yes you can just not ovulate in some cycles, they're called anovulatory cycles


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
you can ovulate more than once. that's how fraternal twins are conceived. But you aren't going to ovulate more than a few days apart - release of multiple eggs happens with in a max of 48 hrs of each other

and OP yes you can just not ovulate in some cycles, they're called anovulatory cycles

Sorry if my first post wasn't clear, I agree with texaspeach. I was saying that it is possible to not ovulate during your cycle or to ovulate multiple times during one cycle.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

Agreed with PP.

CD 1 is the first day of **your normal** red full flow. With your uncertainties regarding your cycle, and your "wanting but waiting







" in your signature, I would HIGHLY suggest reading an awesome book....

Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler

This book is awesome no matter if you are TTC or TTA or anywhere between. There is more information regarding women's normal (and abnormal) cycles in this book than I had gathered the whole of my life on my own.

I would also like to offer a suggestion regarding your question of multiple ovulation...

If you are going by symptoms alone, no BBT, no OPK, etc... I would suggest your body was just having a hard time getting your hormones up to the proper level this month. On the cycles that I *do* ovulate in, this happens to me... and if I'm not charting or using my LH strips like they are a dime a dozen, then I would swear I had ovulated twice... usually happens for me around CD 12 then again somewhere around CD 20... actual ovulation being the second try, confirmed with testing.


----------

